# Lamancha with ear infections



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a 10 month old lamancha doeling with a little b milky smelly liquid coming out of both of her tiny gopher ears.The vet has been out and given her a shot of antibiotic, but I was wondering if you guys think there is anything else I could be doing for her. Is this commen for lamanchas? My vet said this was the first ear infection she had seen in a goat. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor baby...I am sorry ..she has an ear infection... hope she heals right up :hug: 

I don't know the answer to your question...but.. I hope someone will chime in soon..... :thumb:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Some LaManchas always have a white discharge from their ears that smell kinds funky but not bad like infection. My buck did and never had any problems. At first I thought it was an infection so I put some ointment in his ears and it never changed and never seemed to bother him so I marked it of as normal for him. Now I also had a LaMancha mix doe that continuously had impacted ears due to having elf ears that just didn't have a hole big enough for them to breath properly. They were always filled with thick yellow and brown stuff that smelled so awful I nearly puked. We tried everything from antibiotics to actually putting stuff in her ears but it only kept it under control and not better. She had been neglected in her last home so I guess her ears were permanently damaged from it and just wouldn't get better.


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

This is definatly an infwction. She has never had discharge like this before and it started in her left ear and then a few days later was in the right. My vet told me to keep expressing her ears every day until it clears up.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

This can be a painful experience. Hubby is a swimmer and uses a mixture of 50% alcohol and 50% vinegar. He uses it during swim season, just a drop in each ear and he is fine. He uses it as a preventative...so...after her infection is under control with the antibiotic...you can put this in her ear and it will help prevent future problems. This is the same as the product the vets use as a "cleaner" and charge $20.00 for a little bottle. Don't use it till the infection is under control...the redness and discharge is gone...because it will hurt a little if infection is present...no pain after the red is gone.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

When I see this on my Lamanchas I dip a cotton ball in peroxide and rub the ear maybe a couple times a day to each ear. Usually clears up in a day or two...never got worse for me i guess because I caught it right away.


----------

